# Please identify this plant



## Ding (Jul 3, 2016)

Not sure what it is


----------



## prashk (Apr 25, 2010)

Amazon Sword ( Echinorodus) variety


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful sword. I have one that's similar but not that much red covering. It was sold to me as "red flame"


----------



## youngt3 (Oct 17, 2017)

Ding said:


> Not sure what it is


Looks like either a Echinodorus 'Barthii' or Echinodorus 'Ozelot'


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

*Ozelot sword*

Looks Like an Ozelot sword plant


----------

